# [UPDATE] Atmosphère version 0.10.1 now available



## Cubuss (Dec 8, 2019)

Coincidence that AMS releases an update after SXOS updated? :Thonk:


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

Does anyone know if the temporary HID mitm sysmodule is an external module if so where's it located? I rather not have 2/3 of homebrew suddenly become incompatible in the next release.


----------



## Mrperson0 (Dec 8, 2019)

inb4 people complain about it not working because Hekate has yet to be updated.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 8, 2019)

Cubuss said:


> Coincidence that AMS releases an update after SXOS updated? :Thonk:


It's pre-release

My guess is they were working out the bugs and waiting to publish until it was more stable - but quickly cobbled together what they had for release after the SX announcement - so as to not be judged as behind the scene


----------



## chaoskagami (Dec 8, 2019)

cots said:


> Does anyone know if the temporary HID mitm sysmodule is an external module if so where's it located? I rather not have 2/3 of homebrew suddenly become incompatible in the next release.



No. All modules that are part of atmosphere are baked into fusee-secondary at build-time, iirc.

If you want an external hid-mitm you'll have to build it from source and dump it in a contents folder with boot2.flag.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Dec 8, 2019)

Will we ever get permanent CFW for Nintendo switch?


----------



## Lacius (Dec 8, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Will we ever get permanent CFW for Nintendo switch?


Without installing a modchip, no, probably not.


----------



## Username4321 (Dec 8, 2019)

Guys my dog just accidentally updated my Switch to 9.3.0 what do I do


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2019)

Username4321 said:


> Guys my dog just accidentally updated my Switch to 9.3.0 what do I do


Make your dog destroy the switch with a hammer.


----------



## Qubarf (Dec 8, 2019)

Slick update, ma dudes!


----------



## SciresM (Dec 8, 2019)

x65943 said:


> It's pre-release
> 
> My guess is they were working out the bugs and waiting to publish until it was more stable - but quickly cobbled together what they had for release after the SX announcement - so as to not be judged as behind the scene



No, I announced this pre-release plan in a livestream on Wednesday (when I gave an ETA of today/tomorrow).

The pre-release thing is just so that people don't complain if I replace the release binary to fix any bugs that might be found.


----------



## bbcali89 (Dec 8, 2019)

@SciresM do I just replace the files on atmosphere folder? How does upgrading atmosphere work? Thank you! - people are also saying hekate needs to be updated is that true?


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

Username4321 said:


> Guys my dog just accidentally updated my Switch to 9.3.0 what do I do



Get him a plane ticket to Japan and help him with his resume he'll need when applying at Nintendo.


----------



## Canna (Dec 8, 2019)

Thanks for releasing,Atmosphere team 
Pre-release so we should expect bugs and errors right.
I appreciate the continued work.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 8, 2019)

Always nice seeing the vastly superior and community driven CFW continuing to thrive.


----------



## Darksabre72 (Dec 8, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Without installing a modchip, no, probably not.


maybe one day


----------



## Lacius (Dec 8, 2019)

Darksabre72 said:


> maybe one day


An untethered coldboot exploit might be possible on 1.x-3.x someday, but anything else is unlikely without a modchip.


----------



## huma_dawii (Dec 8, 2019)

OLD.


----------



## TheZander (Dec 8, 2019)

I don't know any stuff but could someone explain what it means to have code that becomes faster and easier to manage? Like the basis that code management goes by? What makes code fast like the building of atmosphere or the running of it is faster? 


Either way congrats to the team and keep it up and screw the jerks.


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Always nice seeing the vastly superior and community driven CFW continuing to thrive.



That depends on your point of view and what you're using it for. Unlike you I don't discriminate against others based on a silly thing like what CFW they choose to use. Like myself you of all people should understand what it's like to be discriminated against.


----------



## brotein_shake94 (Dec 8, 2019)

bbcali89 said:


> @SciresM do I just replace the files on atmosphere folder? How does upgrading atmosphere work? Thank you! - people are also saying hekate needs to be updated is that true?


I'm wondering if hekate needs to be updated as well. If somebody could answer that for me that would be great


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

brotein_shake94 said:


> I'm wondering if hekate needs to be updated as well. If somebody could answer that for me that would be great



You need to use the included payload fusee-primary.bin . Previous sig patches don't work either. This 9.1.0 CFW isn't much use right now if you're wanting to play backups. If you want to do that you'll have to use another CFW that supports 9.1.0 and backups. Though, a new Hekate and the sig patches will probably be released shortly.


----------



## anhminh (Dec 8, 2019)

So what in it for us pirate?


----------



## TheAle124 (Dec 8, 2019)

RattletraPM said:


> View attachment 156094​Yep, it's that time of the year again, and I'm not referring to the holiday season: @SciresM and ReSwitched's Atmosphère CFW has received yet another update! Version 0.10.0 can now be grabbed from the project's official repo and it features a pretty hefty changelog. However, before we proceed with the highlights, there is a quick disclaimer that needs to be made: this version is currently marked as a pre-release and, while the build will transition to a stable release after enough time has passed without bug reports, you may encounter issues and other unexpected behaviours. If any bugs will be discovered during the aforementioned testing period, the devs will try to look for a fix and update the binaries whenever needed - so be sure to check the repo periodically if something doesn't seem to work as it should.
> 
> With that out of the way, let's start with a feature most of you likely expected: Atmosphère is now compatible with the Switch's latest firmware, aka 9.1.0. So, whether your console got _accidentally_ updated or you always like to stay on the newest possible OFW, you've now got your back covered! But it doesn't end there, as the Stratosphère refactor that had been started way back in version 0.9.2 has now been completed, bringing benefits both to devs and users alike: on one hand, libstratosphere's new IPC-related code is faster and easier to manage, and on the other, the CFW as a whole uses much less system memory to run, allowing you to load a higher number of sysmodules at the same time! Also, Atmosphère's configuration system has received some changes, as it now includes in code its default values, thus no longer requiring config files if you wish to use the built-in settings. This completely removes the need to bundle any default config files in the releases' ZIP archives, so you no longer have to worry about updates overwriting your own custom settings! Speaking of which, HBL override keys have been improved too, as you can now specify different keys (and states) for programs and apps. The default override keys have also changed - applications will only be overridden with HBL if R is held, while the same will happen with the album applet if R is _not_ held.
> 
> ...







I just updated to atmosphere 0.10.0 and everytime after I boot into it, it crashes after the "Switch" logo. I've got the error code: 2162-0002 (0x4a2). Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## tabnk (Dec 8, 2019)

waiting for *Kosmos*


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

tabnk said:


> waiting for *Kosmos*



As you should. There's private sig patches floating around as we speak. Just be patient.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2019)

I tried to use the fusee-primary.bin but my switch just went into a boot loop; Im gonna just wait for hekate

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheAle124 said:


> I just updated to atmosphere 0.10.0 and everytime after I boot into it, it crashes after the "Switch" logo. I've got the error code: 2162-0002 (0x4a2). Is there anyway to fix this?


Wait for hekate, give it a few days, a week tops


----------



## TheAle124 (Dec 8, 2019)

ryanrudin said:


> I tried to use the fusee-primary.bin but my switch just went into a boot loop; Im gonna just wait for hekate
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

The "floating around in private circles" much sought after items have been tested and now can be found at the usual place.

https://github.com/Joonie86/hekate/releases/tag/5.0.0J

12/07/2019
ES & FS patches ported for FW v9.1.0
An additional support added for Fusee Primary users (there's a separate archive packed in 7z, hekate won't load this but Fusee Primary will)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 8, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Will we ever get permanent CFW for Nintendo switch?


it already exists it's called SX OS


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

Bladexdsl said:


> it already exists it's called SX OS



He might mean a coldboot solution, which is available right now if you install a modchip. And before the software only hackers claim it's not a true coldboot solution then I guess every other modchip in existence that injected some sort of code to exploit a console weren't coldbooting either (insert sarcasm here). If you want to ignore the haters and earn some hacking points (every real hacker should know how to solder) you can check out this great thread right here on these here forums to learn all about it. If you are interested and don't want to hone your skills you can always pay someone like u/xboxexpert to install a chip for you.


----------



## hallo23 (Dec 8, 2019)

Mrperson0 said:


> inb4 people complain about it not working because Hekate has yet to be updated.


Just wanted to type that haha
Thought I just need the new Atmos release.
Still can't launch stock from hekate 

I'm so retarded for updating sysNand in advance because I thought the fw of the sysNand wouldn't matter if you launch it from hekate.


----------



## DaFixer (Dec 8, 2019)

Good news, then I wait a littie longer to update my switch.


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

hallo23 said:


> Just wanted to type that haha
> Thought I just need the new Atmos release.
> Still can't launch stock from hekate
> 
> I'm so retarded for updating sysNand in advance because I thought the fw of the sysNand wouldn't matter if you launch it from hekate.



If you want stock just boot the console without injecting a payload. If you want CFW just use the payload provided with Atmosphere until a new Hekate is released.


----------



## hallo23 (Dec 8, 2019)

cots said:


> Just use the payload provided with Atmosphere.


I want to keep my sysNand clean and don't brun fuses so I have to launch stock from hekate.
If I just boot the sysNand normaly my fuses are fucked. And if I boot it with CFW there is a high risk of getting banned since I go online with my sysNand.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2019)

cots said:


> If you want stock just boot the console without injecting a payload. If you want CFW just use the payload provided with Atmosphere until a new Hekate is released.


When i inject fusee-primary.bin I enter a bootloop. Hekate is the only boot that works for me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ryanrudin said:


> When i inject fusee-primary.bin I enter a bootloop. Hekate is the only boot that works for me


Sorry, Im new to homebrew, but what does "burn fuses" mean? Is it literally burning a fuse like in a car?


----------



## Deathwing Zero (Dec 8, 2019)

ryanrudin said:


> Sorry, Im new to homebrew, but what does "burn fuses" mean? Is it literally burning a fuse like in a car?


No, not really. Fuses in a car are required for it to function correctly, and are physical things you can replace. The switch uses what are called eFuses. These are software based fuses that can only be written once, so once it's burned it's permanently unrecoverable and because they are software based you can't just replace them or solder in new ones.

They're used as an anti-downgrade measure. Most new firmware versions have a certain number of fuses it expects to be burnt. If the number of burnt fuses is below the number the firmware expects when the switch is booted, it enters fuse programming mode and burns the correct number. If it has too many fuses burned, the switch will refuse to boot. This fuse checking step of the boot process is skipped by all CFW and Hekate, but only if you can stop the switch from getting too far in the boot process. This is easiest to achieve with AutoRCM, but if you're super quick and consistant, you can do it without AutoRCM, but if you screw up your fuses are burned and there is no going back.

This is kind of a basic overview, but you can find more information here if your of the more technical mind: https://switchbrew.org/wiki/Fuses#Anti-downgrade


----------



## leon315 (Dec 8, 2019)

Username4321 said:


> Guys my dog just accidentally updated my Switch to 9.3.0 what do I do


Yes, put ur dog up for adoption.


----------



## chaosblack954 (Dec 8, 2019)

been having an issue with it opening HBmenu without having to hold down R. Anyone  know what the issue is?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2019)

chaosblack954 said:


> been having an issue with it opening HBmenu without having to hold down R. Anyone  know what the issue is?




Just press a


----------



## chaosblack954 (Dec 8, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Just press a


Thats usually not an issue but I've noticed it messes with Edizon at the same time.


----------



## xfighter11 (Dec 8, 2019)

I updated my 9.0.1 Switch to 9.1.0 using ChoiDujourNX and now my Switch is stuck at Nintendo Logo. It mormally starts booting and passes the Atmosphère screen as usual but after Nintendo Logo appears nothing happens. Any advice?


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2019)

Why update? No games require the latest firmware, and atmos is just a pre-release.

anyways, did you use exfat for the firmware installation? That’s what usually happens if you have updated to latest and forgot to install the exfat support.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chaosblack954 said:


> Thats usually not an issue but I've noticed it messes with Edizon at the same time.


EdiZon is dead until 4.0 is released, as per @WerWolv


----------



## xfighter11 (Dec 8, 2019)

Nope, I used FAT32 version as always. Usually updating to new version to be prepared for new games. This time it was no good idea as it seems .


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2019)

xfighter11 said:


> Nope, I used FAT32 version as always. Usually updating to new version to be prepared for new games. This time it was no good idea as it seems .


Im assuming you are using a fat32 sd card too right? If so, then it’s either you haven’t used the latest pre-release, or there is something else happening which i don’t have a clue anymore.

also, don’t immediately update to the latest firmware. Wait for the devs to give a go signal and stuff.


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

Akira said:


> Why update? No games require the latest firmware, and atmos is just a pre-release.
> 
> anyways, did you use exfat for the firmware installation? That’s what usually happens if you have updated to latest and forgot to install the exfat support.
> 
> ...



A little birdy told me Nintendo started requiring 9.1.0 (for at least the latest Pokenuts) yesterday. Could be wrong as I would never buy such a crap game.


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2019)

cots said:


> A little birdy told me Nintendo started requiring 9.1.0 (for at least the latest Pokenuts) yesterday. Could be wrong as I would never buy such a crap game.


If there was a new update for pokemon, then that might be true. But since most of the people here are playing pirated copies, there’s little to no advantage on getting it(not unless there’s an additional story, critical bug fixes) but anyways, enough with the rumbling. Back to the real life now lol


----------



## mathew77 (Dec 8, 2019)

Akira said:


> Back to the real life now lol


Naah, no way.


----------



## obs123194 (Dec 8, 2019)

I would avoid this.. this breaks hekate...


----------



## DocKlokMan (Dec 8, 2019)

cots said:


> As you should. There's private sig patches floating around as we speak. Just be patient.


Thanks for the heads up, just grabbed them.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



chaosblack954 said:


> been having an issue with it opening HBmenu without having to hold down R. Anyone  know what the issue is?


Did you read the change log?


----------



## chaosblack954 (Dec 8, 2019)

AnalogMan said:


> Thanks for the heads up, just grabbed them.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


 Didn't at first because I've had the issue before an when i restored my Atmosphere folder everything was alright, but now i see it says that on it


----------



## Soraiko (Dec 8, 2019)

NX Theme Installer needs an update..it still installs to Atmosphere/titles


----------



## Naxster (Dec 8, 2019)

Dammit i still don't know which one to use... Should i buy SX OS PRO or go with this one?
My console is still at 3.0.1 -.-

I'm hoping we will get a coldboot, but i don't think that will happen anytime soon, so i might as well just update it and use a CFW...
What's the lowest firmware i should update to if i want EmuNAND. Is it 4.0.1?


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2019)

theasker said:


> Dammit i still don't know which one to use... Should i buy SX OS PRO or go with this one?
> My console is still at 3.0.1 -.-
> 
> I'm hoping we will get a coldboot, but i don't think that will happen anytime soon, so i might as well just update it and use a CFW...
> What's the lowest firmware i should update to if i want EmuNAND. Is it 4.0.1?


The lower, the better. Stick with 3.0.1


----------



## Naxster (Dec 8, 2019)

Akira said:


> The lower, the better. Stick with 3.0.1


Is it possible to still install EmuNAND/EmuMMC on that firmware? It doesn't matter if its Atmosphere or SX OS Pro, i can buy that


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Wow. Good job, atmosphère team.


----------



## silvershadow (Dec 8, 2019)

chaosblack954 said:


> been having an issue with it opening HBmenu without having to hold down R. Anyone  know what the issue is?



The release notes say that it changed the default command to open hbmenu without holding R when u press album, but when u choose a game, u still have to hold R if u want to open hbmenu with title redirection.

Is this what your running into?
or when u click a game, hbmenu opens?

The release notes also state that we can configure them individually now, so you should actually be able to conifigure it to be the way you are used to.

Atmosphere used to work this way originally before title redirection so alot of people got used to this, and then had to switch to the method where u hold R.

So this update makes it so people can do exactly whatever they want regarding holding a button and launching apps


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 8, 2019)

By the way, should I ? Heard that it break Hekate. Is that true ?


----------



## s0litary (Dec 8, 2019)

Akira said:


> The lower, the better. Stick with 3.0.1




But if you're on 3.0.1 joycons will not work with higher firmware and if you update the joycons to higher firmware they will not work in OFW. Also, if you leave OFW on 3.0.1 you will not be able to play a lot of games online when booting into OFW.

Or am I wrong on this?

Reason I am asking, I was on 3.0.1 when I bought my Switch recently and asked in a thread what to do and was recommended to update my OFW to 9.0.1 for these reasons.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 8, 2019)

Be aware that it is pre release version. It is BETA version. 

You should wait for fully release version soon. I guess I will back off for now.


----------



## ngoctienvt (Dec 8, 2019)

I installed and I have the problem "This software is not currently on the console" for all of my installed games.

The new installed games work, but the old one get this problem. Can someone help me?


----------



## ANTONIOPS (Dec 8, 2019)

Deathwing Zero said:


> No, not really. Fuses in a car are required for it to function correctly, and are physical things you can replace. The switch uses what are called eFuses. These are software based fuses that can only be written once, so once it's burned it's permanently unrecoverable and because they are software based you can't just replace them or solder in new ones.
> 
> They're used as an anti-downgrade measure. Most new firmware versions have a certain number of fuses it expects to be burnt. If the number of burnt fuses is below the number the firmware expects when the switch is booted, it enters fuse programming mode and burns the correct number. If it has too many fuses burned, the switch will refuse to boot. This fuse checking step of the boot process is skipped by all CFW and Hekate, but only if you can stop the switch from getting too far in the boot process. This is easiest to achieve with AutoRCM, but if you're super quick and consistant, you can do it without AutoRCM, but if you screw up your fuses are burned and there is no going back.
> 
> This is kind of a basic overview, but you can find more information here if your of the more technical mind: https://switchbrew.org/wiki/Fuses#Anti-downgrade



eFuses are actually physical and get really burned like the fuses in a car, microscopic in scale but "touchable" and can get burned.


----------



## smf (Dec 8, 2019)

ANTONIOPS said:


> eFuses are actually physical and get really burned like the fuses in a car, microscopic in scale but "touchable" and can get burned.



The main difference is your car doesn't purposefully try to burn it's fuses and they are there to protect something, the efuses in the switch are there just to be burned and read to see if they are burned.


----------



## enderer (Dec 8, 2019)

ngoctienvt said:


> I installed and I have the problem "This software is not currently on the console" for all of my installed games.
> 
> The new installed games work, but the old one get this problem. Can someone help me?


don't freak out and don't start deleting things.  this happened to me last time i updated.  you need new sig patches.  once you get them, check each game for errors (or whatever the prompt says).  no errors will be found and your games will work.


----------



## ngoctienvt (Dec 8, 2019)

enderer said:


> don't freak out and don't start deleting things.  this happened to me last time i updated.  you need new sig patches.  once you get them, check each game for errors (or whatever the prompt says).  no errors will be found and your games will work.



I already install new sigpatch from kosmos and the problem still. They only ask me to download the game, there is no check each game for errors option.


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 8, 2019)

ngoctienvt said:


> I already install new sigpatch from kosmos and the problem still. They only ask me to download the game, there is no check each game for errors option.


I'm pretty sure Kosmos sigpatches aren't updated for 9.1.0 yet. There are working private sigpatches floating around on the internet, as posted by another user in this thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 8, 2019)

Hekate got released, but I tried injecting the payload but the screen stayed black
Edit: My dumbass didnt read the warning on github


----------



## Maq47 (Dec 8, 2019)

ryanrudin said:


> Hekate got released, but I tried injecting the payload but the screen stayed black


I'm pretty sure that it doesn't support the atmosphere prerelease, since it doesn't mention it in the changelog.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I think it just lets you boot stock 9.1.0 and CFW 9.1.0 (with the built-in CFW option).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ryanrudin said:


> Hekate got released, but I tried injecting the payload but the screen stayed black
> Edit: My dumbass didnt read the warning on github


Oh, you just copied the bootloader folder without deleting the old one, huh? That might cause issues, yeah.


----------



## iriez (Dec 8, 2019)

Just a heads up guys, put 9.1.0 OFW on xbins if anyone wishes to help test things out. I installed 9.1.0 on my system just now and verified 0.10.0 boots.
Joonie patches for fusee primary also work like a charm.

I was running into some atmos BSOD screens migrating from my 8.0.1 setup to this, so deleted everything and extracted fresh. This resolved it.

Edit - Joonie patches for hekate not working on 5.1.0 for me and others. This is ok though since the fusee-primary does work.


----------



## WingsOfThyGiant (Dec 8, 2019)

obs123194 said:


> I would avoid this.. this breaks hekate...


This brakes everything


----------



## obs123194 (Dec 8, 2019)

WingsOfThyGiant said:


> This brakes everything


they came out with a new hekate


----------



## cots (Dec 8, 2019)

There should be no reason why the new hekate - CTCaer mod v5.1.0 & Nyx v0.8.3 that was released a few hours ago that added 9.1.0 support should not work with this new version of Atmosphere. If you have some funky setup it might break things, but CTCaer packed it to be extracted directly over the old version (read the release notes). If you're using Kosmos or anything with special configs you'll have to update them yourself or wait for a new release.


----------



## iriez (Dec 8, 2019)

Yep hekate 5.1.0 works just fine on atmos 9.1.0 cfw, just not with joonie's 12/7 sigpatches (you'll get a a 'failed to apply 'nosigchck' and 'failed to launch HOS' errors"). You can use the fusee-primary sigpatches instead and boot the fusee-primary.bin and it works fine on atmos 9.1.0


----------



## ANTONIOPS (Dec 8, 2019)

smf said:


> The main difference is your car doesn't purposefully try to burn it's fuses and they are there to protect something, the efuses in the switch are there just to be burned and read to see if they are burned.



b... bu...but I didn't say anything about the car , I just said that efuses are physical and not software


----------



## SaffronXL (Dec 9, 2019)

The newest 12-8 sigpatches should fix the issues you guys are having when booting with Hekate.


----------



## smf (Dec 9, 2019)

ANTONIOPS said:


> b... bu...but I didn't say anything about the car , I just said that efuses are physical and not software



Someone must have posted this from your account then.

"eFuses are actually physical and get really burned like the fuses in a car, microscopic in scale but "touchable" and can get burned."


----------



## ANTONIOPS (Dec 9, 2019)

smf said:


> Someone must have posted this from your account then.
> 
> "eFuses are actually physical and get really burned like the fuses in a car, microscopic in scale but "touchable" and can get burned."



Yeah yeah, I meant that I didn't say what the the switch or the car do to the fuses, just tried to explain what they are and not what they do or how they are burned. Both types of fuses get burned, that's it, sorry for not explaining better


----------



## PatrickD85 (Dec 9, 2019)

June 15th all year round


----------



## cucholix (Dec 9, 2019)

chaosblack954 said:


> been having an issue with it opening HBmenu without having to hold down R. Anyone  know what the issue is?


It's like that by default now for Album, to set it like the old one just drop "override_config.ini" into

```
atmosphere/config
```

The .ini should be:

```
[hbl_config]
; title_id=010000000000100D
; override_any_app=true
; path=atmosphere/hbl.nsp
override_key=R
; override_any_app_key=R

[default_config]
; override_key=!L
; cheat_enable_key=!L
```

In this case the override key will be R button, (!R is set by default now, meaning it always will boot HBL *unless* you hold R)
EDIT: Anyway remember always boot title override, *NO** Album*, unless you need to keep a game open in the meantime.


----------



## azn87 (Dec 9, 2019)

Just a little Info Stock Atmosphere is Burning your GC Fuse if you dont take precautions!

I just updated my Emunand with Choidujour thinking Atmosphere will prevent GC Fuse Burning..
Now i'm not able to use my Game Carts on my 4.1.0 Sysnand anymore. (Nintendo Error 2002 - 2634 -> force Shutdown)
I thought this Problem was solved when the GC Updated in 9.0 or am i wrong?

(PS: Yes i used the latest Hekate 5.1.0 and no there was no Cart inside while updating..)

Edit:

LOL No GC seems to work on 9.1... should i just add

[stratosphere]
nogc = 0

Since i'm already F'cked?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 9, 2019)

The world wants me to homebrew my switch


----------



## azn87 (Dec 9, 2019)

How are we supposed to load SYS Nand in this Version? 
On 0.9.4 i was (and still am) able to boot into SYS Nand with the following Settings in Hekate:

[Atmosphere SYS]
emummc_force_disable=1
payload=bootloader/payloads/fusee-primary.bin


----------



## Mogga666 (Dec 10, 2019)

cucholix said:


> It's like that by default now for Album, to set it like the old one just drop "override_config.ini" into
> 
> ```
> atmosphere/config
> ...




Thanks for this! I was searching all of last night trying to figure it out after reading the notes, wasnt too confident on which file to be editing as I'm new to Switch CFW. 

I have a question, what's better to use, Hekate or the Fusee? I dumped my NAND with Hekate and the option to be able to do emmuNAND with Hekate and reboot different payloads is all I know that you can do with Hekate. What else does it provide that Fusee doesn't and which is better?

 I know you can install Android on the switch, guessing that's with Hekate?


----------



## kallek (Dec 10, 2019)

azn87 said:


> Just a little Info Stock Atmosphere is Burning your GC Fuse if you dont take precautions!
> 
> I just updated my Emunand with Choidujour thinking Atmosphere will prevent GC Fuse Burning..
> Now i'm not able to use my Game Carts on my 4.1.0 Sysnand anymore. (Nintendo Error 2002 - 2634 -> force Shutdown)
> ...



So if I update my emunand to 9.1.0 It will mess up my sysnand 4.1.0 so that I can't play gamecarts? Will updating sysnand to 9.1.0 fix it?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 10, 2019)

Lacius said:


> An untethered coldboot exploit might be possible on 1.x-3.x someday, but anything else is unlikely without a modchip.


*untethered warmboot
as it’d likely literally just be deja vu with a sysmodule save bug as the entrypoint instead of a webkit exploit 

Untethered coldboot through software is theoretically possible on 6.1.0 and below, but it’s incredibly impractical to achieve and will likely never be usable.


----------



## Oem (Dec 10, 2019)

SciresM the best of the best


----------



## Lacius (Dec 10, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> *untethered warmboot
> as it’d likely literally just be deja vu with a sysmodule save bug as the entrypoint instead of a webkit exploit
> 
> Untethered coldboot through software is theoretically possible on 6.1.0 and below, but it’s incredibly impractical to achieve and will likely never be usable.


An untethered coldboot exploit might be possible on 1.x-3.x someday.


----------



## Mthodmn101 (Dec 10, 2019)

fatal_auto_reboot_interval doesnt seem to be working on the prerelease.. set it to 3 seconds and it never reboots, worked previously


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 10, 2019)

Lacius said:


> An untethered coldboot exploit might be possible on 1.x-3.x someday.


The sysmodule save bug thing Scires mentioned would be untethered warmboot.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Lacius said:


> An untethered coldboot exploit might be possible on 1.x-3.x someday.



What does untethered cold boot exploit means ? Since I have a Switch 3.0.0 but via choiNX to 8.1.0.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 10, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> What does untethered cold boot exploit means ? Since I have a Switch 3.0.0 but via choiNX to 8.1.0.


Coldboot, from my understanding, is before much or any of the OS is running
Untethered means no user interaction is required pretty much.

So untethered coldboot would be an exploit that requires no user interaction that runs before much/any of the OS is loaded. You’re not getting coldboot any time in the near future, even on low fw.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 10, 2019)

Huh? Can you say simple in English?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 10, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Huh? Can you say simple in English?


Uh, it runs early, and doesn’t require you to do shit


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 10, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Uh, it runs early, and doesn’t require you to do shit



Umm.. Ok.


----------



## crazy_p (Dec 10, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Umm.. Ok.



Coldboot:

Assume the Console is fully Shut down.
Press Power -> CFW

Warmboot:

Assume the Console is fully Shut down.
Press Power -> OFW -> Trigger Exploit -> CFW


----------



## Lacius (Dec 11, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> The sysmodule save bug thing Scires mentioned would be untethered warmboot.


https://i.imgur.com/WOYaYhZ.png
https://i.imgur.com/bJWzXnL.jpg


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 11, 2019)

Lacius said:


> https://i.imgur.com/WOYaYhZ.png
> https://i.imgur.com/bJWzXnL.jpg


"sysmodule save game exploit". That means it literally can't be a coldboot exploit 
saves aren't touched at all until after everything in package1 & 2 are loaded, at that point any exploit is technically a warmboot exploit.


----------



## Lacius (Dec 11, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> "sysmodule save game exploit". That means it literally can't be a coldboot exploit
> saves aren't touched at all until after everything in package1 & 2 are loaded, at that point any exploit is technically a warmboot exploit.


If it auto-boots the aforementioned "savegame exploit," it's effectively coldboot. I don't think this is something that's going to happen, but this coldboot exploit is technically possible on 1.x-3.x.

Edit: And so we're on topic, 0.10.1 has been released.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 11, 2019)

Lacius said:


> If it auto-boots the aforementioned "savegame exploit," it's effectively coldboot. I don't think this is something that's going to happen, but this coldboot exploit is technically possible on 1.x-3.x.


Untethered warmboot is also auto-boot .
Yeah, maybe on like 1.0.0 (as it's super old, buggy and weird), but I don't think it'll happen on 3.0.x either.

just gotta wait for pk1ldrhax


----------



## Lacius (Dec 11, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Untethered warmboot is also auto-boot .
> Yeah, maybe on like 1.0.0 (as it's super old, buggy and weird), but I don't think it'll happen on 3.0.x either.
> 
> just gotta wait for pk1ldrhax



An untethered warmboot exploit isn't defined as something that auto-boots; it's an exploit that doesn't require the device to be plugged into a computer, dongle, etc. (i.e. it's not _tethered_ to another device). It also doesn't auto-boot. An example would be Haxchi.
A tethered coldboot exploit is one that auto-boots but requires another device. An example would be fusee-gelee.
A tethered warmboot exploit doesn't auto-boot _and_ requires a device.
An untethered coldboot exploit auto-boots and doesn't require another device. CBHC is a good example.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 11, 2019)

Lacius said:


> An untethered warmboot exploit isn't defined as something that auto-boots; it's an exploit that doesn't require the device to be plugged into a computer, dongle, etc. (i.e. it's not _tethered_ to another device). It also doesn't auto-boot. An example would be Haxchi.
> A tethered coldboot exploit is one that auto-boots but requires another device. An example would be fusee-gelee.
> A tethered warmboot exploit doesn't auto-boot _and_ requires a device.
> An untethered coldboot exploit auto-boots and doesn't require another device. CBHC is a good example.


It _can_ be auto-booted though. The process would likely be something along the lines of this:
Boot system ———> at some point the sysmodule save bug is triggered ———> smhax & whatever ———> Use Dormez Vous warmboot hax to reboot to a payload
That is _literally _auto-boot warmboot hax.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Dec 11, 2019)

Atmosphère 0.10.1 is out. No more pre-release and it is fully release.



> 0.10.1 is Atmosphère's twenty-fourth official release.
> 
> fusee-primary was last updated in: 0.10.0.
> 
> ...



https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases/tag/0.10.1


----------



## Axido (Dec 11, 2019)

Please continue making release numbers look like they are in binary now!


----------



## DuoForce (Dec 11, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Will we ever get permanent CFW for Nintendo switch?


Eventually


----------



## Lacius (Dec 11, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> It _can_ be auto-booted though. The process would likely be something along the lines of this:
> Boot system ———> at some point the sysmodule save bug is triggered ———> smhax & whatever ———> Use Dormez Vous warmboot hax to reboot to a payload
> That is _literally _auto-boot warmboot hax.


If the sysmodule save bug is triggered upon a cold boot, regardless of what's loaded before it, it's a coldboot exploit. Otherwise, we would have to call CBHC a warmboot exploit, and that's not particularly useful.


----------



## smf (Dec 11, 2019)

Lacius said:


> If the sysmodule save bug is triggered upon a cold boot, regardless of what's loaded before it, it's a coldboot exploit. Otherwise, we would have to call CBHC a warmboot exploit, and that's not particularly useful.



Yeah, the point during the coldboot that an exploit is triggered is largely irrelevant. If you can find a really early exploit then that is preferable, but you work with what you have.

You should be able to lend your console to someone who has no idea about exploits who can power it up without doing anything special and it still has the exploit.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 11, 2019)

Lacius said:


> If the sysmodule save bug is triggered upon a cold boot, regardless of what's loaded before it, it's a coldboot exploit. Otherwise, we would have to call CBHC a warmboot exploit, and that's not particularly useful.





smf said:


> Yeah, the point during the coldboot that an exploit is triggered is largely irrelevant. If you can find a really early exploit then that is preferable, but you work with what you have.
> 
> You should be able to lend your console to someone who has no idea about exploits who can power it up without doing anything special and it still has the exploit.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Dec 11, 2019)

So it's still a pre-release?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 11, 2019)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> So it's still a pre-release?


Nope, 0.10.1 is a full release.


----------



## Condemned87 (Dec 11, 2019)

Im now on 9.1.0, nut atmosphere 0.10.1 is not working anymore. I always get the error 2162-0002 after Nintendo Switch bootlogo. I can Boot into ofw without an issue. Can someone help please?


----------



## Lacius (Dec 11, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


>



Like I said above, that narrow use of the word isn't particularly useful, and we'd have to rename CBHC.


----------



## strider009 (Dec 11, 2019)

Just some feedback - since this article originally covered the beta and now “updated” to include the final it is now a very confusing read. Would of been clearer as separate 2 posts IMO



RattletraPM said:


> View attachment 189592​*EDIT: *Atmosphère 0.10.1 has been released, which is a proper stable version and it includes the same feature set as 0.10.0, plus a good number of bug fixes & internal improvements. Because this update has been released earlier than expected, the temporary HID mitm submodule's removal has been postponed to the next version.
> 
> Yep, it's that time of the year again, and I'm not referring to the holiday season: @SciresM and ReSwitched's Atmosphère CFW has received yet another update! Version 0.10.0 can now be grabbed from the project's official repo and it features a pretty hefty changelog. However, before we proceed with the highlights, there is a quick disclaimer that needs to be made: this version is currently marked as a pre-release and, while the build will transition to a stable release after enough time has passed without bug reports, you may encounter issues and other unexpected behaviours. If any bugs will be discovered during the aforementioned testing period, the devs will try to look for a fix and update the binaries whenever needed - so be sure to check the repo periodically if something doesn't seem to work as it should.
> 
> ...


----------



## smf (Dec 11, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Like I said above, that narrow use of the word isn't particularly useful, and we'd have to rename CBHC.



Yeah, saying that it depends on whether the OS has loaded is arbitrary and not helpful. When an OS is a rather grey term.

It makes more sense to explain it from the point of view of the user, because that is what users care about.

So coldboot means that the exploit is applied at power on, warm boot means it requires the user to do something that reboots.

CFW is flashed to the device, it will be exploited at coldboot.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Dec 11, 2019)

Lacius said:


> Like I said above, that narrow use of the word isn't particularly useful, and we'd have to rename CBHC.


Ok, I’ll provide context then, that statement was actually (partially) made in response to me saying this thing was coldboot



(Also this theoretical exploit would take place long after trustzone and even the kernel are loaded)


----------



## Lacius (Dec 11, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Ok, I’ll provide context then, that statement was made in response to me saying this thing was coldboot



In short, I disagree, and it's not how the terms are generally used. I also think, candidly, it's silly to call fusee-gelee _untethered_. You can see my post above for how the terms are popularly used (including, historically, by SciresM). In a nutshell, (un)tethered refers to the need for an external device like a computer or dongle, and coldboot/warmboot refers to the ability to run CFW after, literally, a coldboot. Anything else is a less efficient way of communicating the important information above.

If you want to continue this conversation, let's do it over PM or in a separate thread.


----------



## Gazhel (Dec 12, 2019)

Forgive my pleb question all

Obviously good software development never ceases so long as there is a need. Atmosphere and other CFW will continue to build upon what they've already developed for quite a while, adding new features, fixing bugs etc.

emuNAND (or whatever it's called with the switch) has been released, which allows us to go online safely provided your Switch's NAND isn't tainted. Games work, we can run emulators and the list goes on.

What else at it's core does Atmosphere and ReiNX need to actually achieve besides bug fixes and smaller "Hey, wouldn't this be neat" features?

Cheers


----------



## pizzaboy127 (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm getting troubles with Dragon Quest 11 S, it says corrupted data, and I have all the sigpatches and those things ;;


----------



## Gabsbroni (Dec 12, 2019)

After install this 0.10.1 version my Breath of the Wild save file keeps some cheats (inf heart, inf stamina, 9999 rupees, etc) always turned on, even if I turn it off on the edizon. Anybody knows what is happening?
I've never used it on that particular game


----------



## nWo (Dec 12, 2019)

Appreciated. Good work. Waiting for the stable release. Thank you.


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 12, 2019)

So if I am on AMS 0.9.4, would it be better to get 0.10.1?


----------



## DaveLister (Dec 14, 2019)

Series X. Sciresm.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Dec 15, 2019)

how do I go from Kosmos to vanilla atmosphere?
I'm running emuMMC Kosmos (latest version)
I attempted to remove everything except emuMMC folder, copied over latest atmosphere 0.10.1 package, injected fusee payload.

i get atmopshere/sept bootscreen, then switch logo, then crash report.

is there more to this?


----------



## tommasi (Dec 15, 2019)

Still no external HDD support?


----------



## Mrperson0 (Dec 15, 2019)

tommasi said:


> Still no external HDD support?



Doubt there will ever be any support for that since the devs are anti-piracy.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 17, 2019)

How long does it usually take Kosmos to be updated for using the new Atmosphere/Hekate versions?


----------

